# Art/Object Issues > Art/Object Handling and Installation >  Connectors for Acrylic Sheet

## makeboxes

Good morning - 
At a museum where I used to work, we would sometimes use these nifty hinged metal connectors to fasten large acrylic sheets together to form enclosures for 3-D objects. Anyone know a source for these? I don't know what they're called, as I was not involved in ordering them, but I know they were high-quality pieces of hardware, with set-screws for securing them to the plex. I also need something similar to secure the plex to a wall - we're looking at a three-sided enclosure that will protect a large - 8' x 5' - painting - that will be displayed in a public area.
Thanks in advance,
Anne Lane
Collections & Exhibits Manager
Fine Art Museum, Western Carolina University

----------


## jwilliams

You might want to check Outwater Plastics. They have a bunch of extrusions that can be used.

Jim

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

This is the most common version that I know of that seems to match up with what you are describing. I have used them with large sheets of plex to create a barrier (obviously not a climate control version like a real vitrine. They offer the advantage for small museums of being able to break down the sheets of plex and reuse them later. Another nice thing is that if one panel gets damaged you don't have to replace the whole enclosure. Also if you need to change dimensions it is easier to cut down a sheet than a box!
They are really store fixture items but they can do the trick for some things.

http://djestorefixtures.com/glass-cu...fmtqt9fdeu5c93

Good luck!

Ashley

----------

